# 686 Smarty Ribbon Jacket



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

thats what i have 686 jackets, they do run about 1 size bigger than normal


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

czoid74 said:


> thats what i have 686 jackets, they do run about 1 size bigger than normal


The other 686 I have is very true to size - the small fits just like a small. It's all these terms like "all access fit" and "performance fit" that throw me. They need to just tell people if it runs big or not. I've seen one size chart for 686 but it's clear not all of their jackets are made with the same measurements.


----------



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

I still have my 686 Smarty from the turn of the millennium, when I was in middle school. It's an XL and is still huge on me 15 years later and all grown up. lots of storage back then too.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

outerwear companies really need to try harder on giving people the _length_ of the jacket for us tall folk.. 6'3" tall and always hesitant to buy a jacket online because i never know if it's going to come down far enough.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Same here SC. Tall guys have a real struggle with outerwear. Also just because I'm an xl does not mean I need a neck opening as wide as my waist.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think it goes both ways - tall and short. I'm pretty short, under 5 foot, so buying anything is a struggle - especially pants. The XS jacket fit much better on me as far as length and around the mid-section, but is a little snug around the top now. I looked up the size chart and it said there is no difference in sleeve length between the S and XS - but there is. The sleeves aren't as long as the smalls (I like them a little longer in a snowboarding jacket) and it makes the wrist gaitors too snug, but it's fine. I was really surprised on how big the jump is between sizes. If I was taller, the medium would have been great because it wouldn't have come down to almost my knees and have all this extra fabric length in the middle. Had to compromise a little with this jacket, but overall I'm really digging it.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Same here SC. Tall guys have a real struggle with outerwear. Also just because I'm an xl does not mean I need a neck opening as wide as my waist.


that's the worst. when you try to buy big but it just ends up wider rather than taller...


and all the smaller guys complain about _too many_ options.. pffft


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

czoid74 said:


> thats what i have 686 jackets, they do run about 1 size bigger than normal


Hmmm.... I have a 686 smarty jacket and don't have the impression that it runs big, it's a pretty slim cut. It's just pretty heavy 




Steezus Christ said:


> outerwear companies really need to try harder on giving people the _length_ of the jacket for us tall folk.. 6'3" tall and always hesitant to buy a jacket online because i never know if it's going to come down far enough.


and length of arms for the tall slim ones 

That's why I really like Arc'teryx... you've got 5 different cuts (from tight fitting to baggy) and they have size tables for each cut including arm n leg length (plus for pants you've three different length options: short -2", normal, long +2"): measure your body, order, it'll fit.


----------

